# Live Plants In My Tank Now



## rileybb (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## rileybb (Feb 16, 2007)

more pics


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Look good so far!....remember that most real plants need like, and some need Co2 for it. If you just keep simple plants like java moss, or java fern, it don't need Co2 just light would be fine.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It looks like you are off to a nice start!









_*Topic Moved to Aquatic Plants Forum*_


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks good. what lighting are you using I can't see any fixture above the tank?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Look good so far!....remember that most real plants need like, and some need Co2 for it. If you just keep simple plants like java moss, or java fern, it don't need Co2 just light would be fine.


is it just me but when 2p2f replies i can never understand him


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice tank the plants are looking good


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

tank is going to look pretty sick when those plants grow out a little.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Genin said:


> looks good. what lighting are you using I can't see any fixture above the tank?


you need lights man....those swords in the background need at least 1.5 watts of decent/ proper K lighting.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Holy filtration! What size is that tank? Hopefully above 100g. I can see an XP of some sort, an AC110, and two smaller AC's maybe 50's. Good job on the filtration part, as stated above, you simply cannot grow any plant without lights.....


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Look good so far!....remember that most real plants need like, and some need Co2 for it. If you just keep simple plants like java moss, or java fern, it don't need Co2 just light would be fine.


is it just me but when 2p2f replies i can never understand him
[/quote]

I don't know man, Enlgish is a second language to me and I have no problem understanding 2p2f. He has a unique way of getting his point across.

The tank looks good, read up on Fertilizer and co2.

Hater


----------

